# Displying FHD movie on HD ready monitor



## apex88 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello guys, i got question i couldnt find the answer on google, and i hope its the right section for the question.

on my laptop i got 1366X768 resolution, and im watching alot of 1080p movies, what happens to all 1920X1080 pixels? are they on my monitor? is there some kind of auto correction?
I can definitely tell the difference between 1080p and 720p on my monitor so that means there is some kind of difference, what technology kicks in when watching movies with higher resolution on monitor with lower resolution?

Thanks in advance...


----------

